# Beztēma >  Ūdensvads lauku mājā!

## Powerons

Te panesās saruna, par to ka luku mājā nevar lietot automātisko veļsamašīnu jo nav ūdensvada, bet ievilkt dārgi! 
Ķipa dziņurbums 27Ls metrā.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3875&p=43241#p43241

Man liekās ka tā padarīšana ir visai vinkārš, un nemaz tik dārga.
Katrā lauku mājā ir aka un 27Ls metrā par dziļurbumu atkrīt.

Jāaiziet līdz šķūnītim, jāpaņem lāpsta un jāsāk rakt  ::  no akas līdz mājai  :: 

Jānopērk tikai caurule no mājas līdz akai, plastmasniece varātu būt kādi 45 santīmi metrā. + pretvārsts un rupjais filtrs lia no akas tārpus un kukaiņus nesasūc iekšā  :: .

Sūknis ar izplešanās trauku, gan jau par kādiem 65ls sanāks.

nu vēl nav par slikti trīsdzīslu kabeli mazu gabaliņu kur to visu pieslēgt.

Kā jūs domājat ūdensvads lauku mājā ir baigi dārgā problēma?
Nu jā kanalizācija jau ir cits lautājums  ::

----------


## chiekurs

un pie lielajiem mīnusiem ziemā tā truba aizsalst ka nav ko redzēt - jāsiltina.
pašam nav bijusi darīšana, bet man gan skiet ka TIK vienkārši tomēr nav.

----------


## abergs

1.Pēc Latvijas laika būvnormatīviem zeme sasala līdz 1,4 m dziļumam, tik dziļi arī vajadzētu ierakt trubu.
Tagad gan tās ziemas tādas nenopietnas  ::  
2.Ūdeni pēc fizikas likumiem var uzsūkt ne augstāk par 9 m. Ja aka dziļāka par kādiem 8 m sūknis jālaiž iekšā akā.
3.Ar vibrosūkņiem nevajadzētu aizrauties - aka ātri pieskalosies ar smiltīm.
P.S. Nu akas virszemes daļu vēlams nosiltināt kaut ar putuplastu - pašam truba akā aizsala tikai vienreiz.

----------


## M_J

Jārok tik dziļi lai neaizsalst. Tā ap 1,3-1,5m. Vietas, kas potenciāli bīstamas aizsalšanai jāsiltina, vai/un jāiekārto elektriski apsildāmas.
 p.s. pašam lauku mājā ir 10m dziļa aka. Sūknis ielaists akā apmēram 2m zem zemes līmeņa. Nekad tur nekas nav salis. Vajadzība kaut ko darīt akā pie sūkņa nav bijusi kādus 5 gadus. Ir neveiksmīga vieta, kur ūdensvads iet caur mājas pamatiem. Dziļos mīnusos ir aizsalis. Tajā vietā aptinu ap ūdensvada cauruli dažus desmitus vijumu visparastāko elektroinstalācijas vadu un dziļos mīnusos caur nelielu pazeminošo trafiņu palaižu šajā vadā mazus voltus, lielus ampērus. Arī aizsalšanas gadījumā kādu 20 minūšu laikā viss atkūst.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nezinu par dziljurbumiem, bet spici iedzit musu bedu laikos nevajadzetu maksat dargak par 160Ls uz kadiem 16 metriem. Cik tur laika - 2vi chubaki paljurkajas 2 stundas, un caurule zeme ieksha! Un shkjiet, ka vareja pat uzsuknet. Kas tur ir ar tiem 9 metriem? Tipa vakums jau veidojas?  :: 
Beefs

----------


## next

Latvija ir liela, klimats atshkjiriigs.
Aprakstot savu pieredzi vajag mineet kur lauki atrodas.
Tukuma rajonaa uudensvada probleemas noveersaam akai putuplasta vaaku uztaisot.

----------


## Powerons

Nav ko pārcnsties ar aizsalšanas problēmām.

Man laukos caurule ierakta apmēram 1 metra dziļumā vai pat mazāk, un tādā pašā dziļumā ieiet akā virs ūdens un tālāk ieiet ūdenī.
Nekad daudzu gadu laikā nav bijušas problēmas ar aizsalušām caurulēm. Arī senajos aukstajos laikos kad ziemā vēl sniegs bija daudz.
Vāks bez nekādiem putoplastiem un visādies cidādiem siltinātājiem, vienkārši sanaglots no dēlēm un tas arī vis.
Doma kautko aptīt ar siltajiem kabeļiem pat prātā nenāk!

Kā nekā zeme izdala siltumu ~7 vati uz kvadrātmetru.

Pie sūkņa nav izplešanās trauks, bet uz bēniņiem ir rezervuārs, līdz ar to elektrības pazušanas gadījumā ūdens vēl labu laiku būs  :: 

(Lauki atrodās ~25km no Liepājas)

----------


## M_J

Par aizsalšanu. Baigi draņķīgs pasākums, ja -30 grādos jāatkausē caurule kaut kur pamatos. Ir pārbaudīts. Tāpēc arī tas risinājums ar apsildi. Lauki - Cēsu rajons, netālu no Priekuļiem. Nav pati aukstākā vieta Latvijā, bet nav arī siltākā. Akā gan nekad nav bijusi problēma ar salšanu. Bez kādiem īpašiem risinājumiem. Parasts dēļu vāks. Atverot vāku stiprā salā, labi var just no akas nākošo siltumu. Augšējie apmēram divi grodi nosarmojuši.

----------


## Delfins

Manos laukos ir Powerons risinājums. Tiesa gan aiz onkuļa slinkuma un laika (novecošanos) tur viss pašlaik ir sajāts.
Škūni beniņos siltināts rezervuārs, pašas trubas neaizsala, cik dziļi nezinu, bet dažreiz pirtī aizsala, tieši tas, kas iekšā jau pats "krāns".
Laikam ap 1m dziļumā.

Siltiunāt jau var ar gataviem materiāliem. aptin ar kādu veco/lēto siltinātāju. nevis pirkt krutu ar foliju pārklātu.

DeadBeef, 1m*16 tranšeju 2 stundās? nu dajoš.  Pilnais 2h darbs būs līdz beigām tikai ar speciālu racēju ("zāģi"). nu vēl aizrakšana un skrūvēšana

PS: lauku māja (vis)aukstākajā Latgalē, Rēzeknes raj.  ::

----------


## abergs

> Aprakstot savu pieredzi vajag mineet kur lauki atrodas.


 Rīgas raj. Baldone.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Delfins, nezinu, par ko tu tur runa, bet man atnaca dzheki ar to lurkajamo aparatu un 1.5h stundu laika izpljukaja 12 metrus. Dara to ar rokam ar tadu viltigu cauruli, kurai gala varsts un tad to pluka ieksha/ara zeme un ik pa laikam izvelk ara un izlej smiltis.
Beefs

----------


## juris90

> Delfins, nezinu, par ko tu tur runa, bet man atnaca dzheki ar to lurkajamo aparatu un 1.5h stundu laika izpljukaja 12 metrus. Dara to ar rokam ar tadu viltigu cauruli, kurai gala varsts un tad to pluka ieksha/ara zeme un ik pa laikam izvelk ara un izlej smiltis.
> Beefs


 nē nu nevaig spici ar urbumu jaukt spici vienkarsi kurmis var atbraukt un ieskalot cauruli zemē.caurules gala spiedieens un otra gala tik skalo augsni laukā un stumj to cauruli iekša, bet urbumu ar mašīnu urbj un skalo un tur var aizziet pat nedēļa nevis pāris stundas un vel skalojot ir jaatrod ūdens dzīsla nevis tik dzenu cauruli zeme cik vinja ir gara un po, bet ta nav var gadities ka skalojot iekšā to cauruli paiet garam tai udens dzīslai. it ka pirmaja bridi udens ir pietiekami, bet sausa laika vai intensiva pateriņa gadijumā figu. un vel jaskatas ka ir ar to udens kvalitati jo redz man laukos kaimiņos ari atradas ''gudrs'' vecis kas gribot labak sev izboreja 56 metrus , bet parejiem kam apkart ir urbumi ir lidz 16metrus dziļi, bet udens kvalitate ir labaka tiem kam ir seklak ieurbts.

----------


## marizo

Tiesa, arī laukos cilvēkiem gribas dzīvot civilizēti.  :: 
Jāpiebilst, ka Kuldīgas pusē manu vecvecāku mājās akas nav, arī tuvumā esošajām mājām ne - laikam tāda viltīga grunts, ka nevar ūdeni uzrakt.
Ir redzēts, kā pēc zviedru tehnoloģijas urbj - ~50..70 m nepilnas dienas laikā. Tā smieklīgi izklausās, bet paši zviedri stāstīja, ka pie viņiem esot satrenējušies urbt tajā cietajā klintī, Latvijas mālos vai smiltīs esot sliktāk.  ::  Tur gan bija lieta, ka līdz mājām attālums bija kādi 70..80 m un vairākas dienas ar rokām rakāmies.  ::  Bet izdarāms tas ir. Un nopietnu sūkni arī vajadzēja.
Latvijā daudzviet ir problēmas ar urbumu ūdens kvalitāti - pārāk liels dzelzs saturs; ūdens stāvot atvērtā traukā it kā sarūsē.

----------


## ansius

esmu pats aku racis, nu nav gan tā nespējamā misija ja rokas no pareizā gala aug. vajag tikai zināt kur, te nu katram ir savi priekšstati, zinātne un ezotērika kurā i pat negribas iedziļināties.
Protams var vēl spices dzīt / urbt - tur vajadzīga atbilstoša grunts - piem. Rīgas apkārtnē reāli labākais variants. Mālainā augsnē nav tas labākais variants.
dziļurbums der tur kur ir dolomīts, piem. Ogrē, kur pat pilsētas ūdens ir no dziļurbumiem blakus esošajā mežā iegūts. 
aku rakt ir visvienkāršāk, bet arī viszemākās kvalitātes ūdens - kā nekā gruntsūdeņu augšējā līmenī klīst visa tā draza ko mēs aprokam uzberam / izsmidzinām uz laukiem...

tāda viela pārdomām...

----------


## marizo

Nē, neba vaina tur, ka nebūtu kas rok. Un arī cilvēki, kas māk atrast, ir meklējuši. Tuvumā ir akas, kur ūdens mēdz pazust, skalojas ciet un visādas citas problēmas. Varbūt arī meliorācija ko devusi. Senos laikos jau cilvēki, varētu pat teikt, bija gudrāki šajos jautājumos, mājas visas ir pietiekami senas, bet aku nav.

----------

